# THE OFFICIAL SOTB FALL 2006 THREAD



## Captain Morgan

Larry is here safe and sound, physically.

Ernesto is now a strong tropical storm with winds of 70
mph..making it 4 mph short of hurricane status.

Loverly.  Landfall of the eye not expected till 8 tonight, so
it will probably be a hurricane again.


----------



## SteerCrazy

Thanks for the update....you guys stay safe and have a cold one for me


----------



## Captain Morgan

In the meantime, Larry and I will be at T Bones next to 
Broadway at the Beach at 5 pm for happy hour and a
big freaking steak.  Ya'll come.  We may have to stay there
all night.

at the bar, of course.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Best of luck and have a good time boy's. NO Larry tipping.   Cappy, you do have sides for your easy-up, right? 8)  They will try to sneak a peak at your turn in boxes. There are spy's out there ya know.  
SOTB GC number two? I'm pulling for ya! [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Finney

See you guys tomorrow.  I'll be there when I get there.  Should be before lunch time.  We'll need to make a run to the store before cooking time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Finney said:
			
		

> See you guys tomorrow.  I'll be there when I get there.  Should be before lunch time.  We'll need to make a run to the store before cooking time.


Finster, is that the beer store? ( Larry's truck will only hold so much ) The liquor store? Or a grocery store? Or is it to rebag matchlight Kingsford? I also heard that Alton Brown is to show up in the Finny look a like contest, Also Cappy is up for a "throw down" with Bobby Flay, also Larry is up for "best rub in the world" comp. Watch out for Jack.W.


----------



## Finney

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys tomorrow.  I'll be there when I get there.  Should be before lunch time.  We'll need to make a run to the store before cooking time.
> 
> 
> 
> Finster, is that the beer store? ( Larry's truck will only hold so much ) The liquor store? Or a grocery store? Or is it to rebag matchlight Kingsford? I also heard that Alton Brown is to show up in the Finny look a like contest, Also Cappy is up for a "throw down" with Bobby Flay, also Larry is up for "best rub in the world" comp. Watch out for Jack.W.
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Rev.Jr.

Ah, Smoke On the Beach. It's all fun and games until someone pokes their eye out. See y'all there...probably right after lunch...or right after y'all get everything set up.


----------



## Finney

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Ah, Smoke On the Beach. It's all fun and games until someone pokes their eye out. See y'all there...probably right after lunch...or right after y'all get everything set up.


Look for us with the "good" eye.


----------



## wittdog

I just wish there was going to be a podcast of this years.....


----------



## Gary in VA

Who gets hoist Larry into the back of the truck and drive him to the hotel?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Who gets hoist Larry into the back of the truck and drive him to the hotel?



That would be his teammates..I guess we'll help if Larry gets stuck
like a megasaurus in the La Brea Tar Pits.

  Raining A LOT, but wind isn't bad yet.  Just got back from a 
terrible dinner with Larry (he picked the place).  The little Cat
is a lot of fun at this age.  Anyway, he spilled all the secrets
by the third beer, so I'm feeling pretty confident.  Also got
Wolfe Rub Bold...will try that next week, if I don't use it on my
butts tomorrow.

  Starting to get worried about how much rain we're getting.
I suppose they could move the contest from Fri/Sat to Sat/Sun,
but that could mean a lot of teams can't stay.  Gonna be an
interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3jb7x0aj]Who gets hoist Larry into the back of the truck and drive him to the hotel?



That would be his teammates..I guess we'll help if Larry gets stuck
like a megasaurus in the La Brea Tar Pits.

  Raining A LOT, but wind isn't bad yet.  Just got back from a 
terrible dinner with Larry (he picked the place).  The little Cat
is a lot of fun at this age.  Anyway, he spilled all the secrets
by the third beer, so I'm feeling pretty confident.  Also got
Wolfe Rub Bold...will try that next week, if I don't use it on my
butts tomorrow.

  Starting to get worried about how much rain we're getting.
I suppose they could move the contest from Fri/Sat to Sat/Sun,
but that could mean a lot of teams can't stay.  Gonna be an
interesting day tomorrow.[/quote:3jb7x0aj]

Stop whining, suck it up and get ready to cook. Larry, Chris and the Rev are looking forward to doing it in the rain!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Wonder if I can do the whole comp without getting out of the van.

I could set the bullets up right next to the side door, and pee
out the back door.

 Hmmm.


----------



## Captain Morgan

3.37 inches of rain already in Myrtle.


----------



## Griff

Just curious, but why is the title of this thread "THE OFFICIAL SOTB FALL *2007* THREAD" ?  You guys already give up on this year, or what?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

We're in a different time zone than you.


----------



## Bruce B

wittdog said:
			
		

> I just wish there was going to be a podcast of this years.....



 [smilie=eek2.gif] What....NO PODCAST?


----------



## Finney

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish there was going to be a podcast of this years.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smilie=eek2.gif] *What....NO PODCAST?*
Click to expand...

Food Network is embedded in our site.


----------



## Captain Morgan

up and at em...got up at 6 , too excited to sleep late.

Clearing up nicely here, rains gone.  Nice and cool this
morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, is it too early for a beer?


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> up and at em...got up at 6 , too excited to sleep late.
> 
> Clearing up nicely here, rains gone.  Nice and cool this
> morning.




Good luck Cappy I am in Jacksonville as we speak on the laptop yea I payed extra for the internet connection in the hotel!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, is it too early for a beer?



NEVER too early for a beer.  Good luck fellers. 

 We are getting the brunt of Ernesto now.  Winds are up and, much needed,  rain is falling.  The closed schools around here worried about flooding.

Glad the weather cleared up for SOB.


----------



## allie

Glad the weather is clearing up for you.  You guys have a great time!  Look forward to hearing all the fun stories about your weekend and best wishes in the comp!


----------



## Captain Morgan

(Cappy fighting urge after words of encouragement)

(drinks Gatorade)


----------



## wittdog

Come on Cappy Kegs and Eggs no Gatorade....good luck guys give em hell... :twisted: U should have opted for the V-8 Bloody Mary....all the vitamins you need and a little bit of heat and booze to get you going...


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I'll be sportin my nice new WolfeRub Yellow T-shirt this weekend.  Good luck all youz guyz.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I spoke to some of the boys earlier this afternoon. The rain had stopped but it was muddy. Not really a problem they said except for Larry. Puff made it there after spending a few days at the Outer Banks. He said he will be back in the morning to see how things are going and I said I'd call back tomorrow to root them on. I'll post after I speak with them.


----------



## wittdog

cool thanks for the updates Nick


----------



## Woodman1

Now the freaking storm is looming here! Good luck guys. Wish we could be there to either just hang, or beat ya! W


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Just spoke with them again a few minutes ago. Everything was turned in and the results won't happen until 4:00. Cappy tried BBQ-4-U butt and said it was fantastic! Larry tried Captain Morgan and the Misfits and said it was great! Cappy said he thinks his will place in the top 20 (theres 58 teams competing). He thinks BBQ-4-U might have a winner. Finney was nowhere to be found when I called. They used his gazpacho recipe that they had great results with last year for the anything butt. Good luck to both teams, do us proud! I'll let them post results later this afternoon and let the bragging begin!


----------



## Griff

Thanks for the update, Nick. Looking forward to pictures.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

Gooooooood morning everybody!  Came home for a shower and sh**.

Announcements at 4 pm...this is the agonizing part....waiting.  The clean up is agonizing too.  Just want to thank Frayed Knot for an incredible
performance as a teammate...hard worker,  great cook.  He filled in
for Walter admirably.  

  As Nick said, I think BBQ 4 U.com has a top five turn in, very possibly
the winner.  Anyone who beats them, I want to taste it.  Some regional
big boys are here, so whoever wins should be very proud.

  One guys pig caught fire last night...clogged grease drain...so I'm hoping I can beat him at least!!  Details coming.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.


----------



## SteerCrazy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.



 [smilie=hug.gif] we all care cappy....................... [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.


----------



## Bruce B

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2cm1ea8x]Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.



 [smilie=hug.gif] we all care cappy....................... [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif][/quote:2cm1ea8x]


----------



## Woodman1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.



On the tip of your PENIS? Now _that_ would be funny!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Results are kinda in:

Neither team finished in the top 10.  Larry said that he is one disapointed hambre.  He thought that they turned in the best pork they have ever had but didn't place in the 10's.  Not sure where anyone else finished because the final results arn't in yet.

JP's BBQ did finish 3rd.  Larry said he is a forum member but didnt remember what name he posts under.  

They are all tired and frustrated.  Oh well fellers, there is always next year. 

WAITING for the pics is going to kill me!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Okay, call from Larry.  The BBQ-4-U finished 13th out of 58 teams.  Lets give them a hand.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Congrats guys. Lucky 13 aint bad at all!


----------



## Rich Decker

Good job, my goal for every contest I cook in it to make the third, congratulations!!!

What was the sanctioning body for the contest and the categories? I'm only familiar with KCBS.


----------



## Cliff H.

Way to go guys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Congratulations fellas!


----------



## Griff

Good job. Can't wait for some first hand accounts and the pics.

Griff


----------



## chris1237

That is great guys!!! Cannot wait for the pics.

Chris


----------



## Bruce B

COngratulations guys...look on the bright side, there are 45 teams that feel worse than you do. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## WalterSC

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, call from Larry.  The BBQ-4-U finished 13th out of 58 teams.  Lets give them a hand.
> 
> Way to go guys , were did Cappy end up ???


----------



## john pen

nice going guys...pics !!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Awesome job guys !!!


----------



## Woodman1

We know the feeling in regards to pork! I think that your showing was quite "respectable." That is why I like KCBS. You can tank on one item, but still be elated about 2-3 others! On the other hand, if you're only cooking one meat, and can't finish in the top three................  Have fun guys and don't take this stuff seriously! FUN< FUN< FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Good job, my goal for every contest I cook in it to make the third, congratulations!!!
> 
> *What was the sanctioning body for the contest and the categories?* I'm only familiar with KCBS.



Rich it was SCBA (Sout Carolina BBQ Ass.).  Only two categories for now and they are team choice of whole hog or boston butts and Anything but Pork.  They're working on getting more categories next Spring but when I was talking to the Shriner guy he didn't sound too optimistic about that happening.


I'm on the hotel computer so I thought I'd pop in for just a sec.

I was disappointed at first then thought 13th isn't too bad out of 58 teams.  Then I started thinking, whoever came in above us had some very very good Q.  Finney, Woody and myself were extremely happy with our finished product and thought it was definitely a top 5 finished product.  Oh well, that's part of the game.  We'll try again in the Spring for sure.

A big special thanks to Trisha (Finneys wife) the two Lisa's (Woody's wife and my daughter) for all of their help with everything, especially the anything butt.  And a thanks to Puff for helping with a little bit of everything and the entertainment!  He's a super nice guy!  Are all people from Michigan as friendly as Bruce and Puff??

I'll post pic's and more info when I get home sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Woodman1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":2g4dvrv2]Good job, my goal for every contest I cook in it to make the third, congratulations!!!
> 
> *What was the sanctioning body for the contest and the categories?* I'm only familiar with KCBS.



Rich it was SCBA (Sout Carolina BBQ Ass.).  Only two categories for now and they are team choice of whole hog or boston butts and Anything but Pork.  They're working on getting more categories next Spring but when I was talking to the Shriner guy he didn't sound too optimistic about that happening.


I'm on the hotel computer so I thought I'd pop in for just a sec.

I was disappointed at first then thought 13th isn't too bad out of 58 teams.  Then I started thinking, whoever came in above us had some very very good Q.  Finney, Woody and myself were extremely happy with our finished product and thought it was definitely a top 5 finished product.  Oh well, that's part of the game.  We'll try again in the Spring for sure.

A big special thanks to Trisha (Finneys wife) the two Lisa's (Woody's wife and my daughter) for all of their help with everything, especially the anything butt.  And a thanks to Puff for helping with a little bit of everything and the entertainment!  He's a super nice guy!  Are all people from Michigan as friendly as Bruce and Puff??

I'll post pic's and more info when I get home sometime tomorrow.[/quote:2g4dvrv2]

People from Michigan are just too stupid to be confrontational. They are so used to getting their asses kicked by Ohio State, that they think everybody is fixin to whoop 'em. They are kind of timid. They are even afraid of Vandy!


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok I'm up...man am I sore.  Legs and back are ready to a big
massage.  Volunteers?  And my thumb hurts from the bee
stung me.  Pics coming in a minute.


----------



## Captain Morgan

my site





neighbors





good looking site...when Larry wasn't in it...


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> my site
> 
> Nice looking set up Cappy , so how did ya come out ??? Ya look like yall one again had  a great time , sorry to hear about the bee attack.


----------



## Captain Morgan

had to kick this guy off my team...his head kept getting in the way....




we chose our turn in box from this pan...





pans of cooked Q on their way to be sold


----------



## john pen

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok I'm up...man am I sore.  Legs and back are ready to a big
> massage.  Volunteers?  And my thumb hurts from the bee
> stung me.  Pics coming in a minute.



You got stung by a bee ??? You should've told us that earlier...

or

Are you gonna whine about that forever...lol



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> And a thanks to Puff for helping with a little bit of everything and the entertainment!  He's a super nice guy!  Are all people from Michigan as friendly as Bruce and Puff??



Puff..a nice guy ???  hmmm..whoda thunk that ???


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":205u15v6]ok I'm up...man am I sore.  Legs and back are ready to a big
> massage.  Volunteers?  And my thumb hurts from the bee
> stung me.  Pics coming in a minute.



You got stung by a bee ??? You should've told us that earlier...

or

Are you gonna whine about that forever...lol



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> And a thanks to Puff for helping with a little bit of everything and the entertainment!  He's a super nice guy!  Are all people from Michigan as friendly as Bruce and Puff??



Puff..a nice guy ???  hmmm..whoda thunk that ???[/quote:205u15v6]


He did mention it earlier.


			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.


----------



## john pen

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> He did mention it earlier.
> [quote="Captain Morgan":12zyf22a]Also, I got stung by a bee, and no one cares.


[/quote:12zyf22a]

I know, I was being sarcastic...you see the irony is that no one cared the first time he.....ohhhh...never mind...I guess its not funny if you have to explain it..thats it..Im not going to Oinktoberfest...Its my avitar isnt it..you hate my avitar..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Sorry John, missed it.  My bad.


----------



## wittdog

John your avatar is uglier than the pic of the guy pigs posted.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I'm sorry, but did I miss where Cappy finished?

13th is a poor showing for you two!  Shame on your for ruining my good name!!  50 lashes for each of you!





Just kidding...13th out of that many teams is VERY good considering you only have one meat to cook.  Did you guys get to sample the winner's product??


----------



## WalterSC

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but did I miss where Cappy finished?
> 
> Been asking the same thing myself and no one has answered yet!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Can't say where I finished...I I heard I was in the 20s, but after spending an hour at the SCBA trailor waiting on the scores (they only printed one copy) I was told the guy with the copy had left.  I won't be able to find
out till Tuesday at the earliest.  Not happy about that....as usual, the SCBA
is more concerned with themselves than the cookers.  But since I'm not a member, I have to take what I can get.  I'm still waiting to see the organziation become at least a little oriented to cookers, both pro and public, instead of judging.

   Anyway, I had hoped for top 10 and am bitterly disappointed.  More shocked that BBQ 4 U wans't top 3, because I don't how anyone could
have put up a better product.  However, as I've been saying since I won, you've got to be lucky.  Judging, no matter how trained and experienced
the judges are, is still subjective.

  Garland and I had breakfast this morning and discussed several
problems we felt were obvious with our turn in.  And we already know
how to fix them.  I was just not careful enough this time.

  That said, a big congrats to Swine Time, some friends of mine
from Murrells Inlet who swept both categories...which is almost
impossible to do (  ).  Great people, and I'm glad to say that
the trophies from our local contest will remain here on the
Grand Strand.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't say where I finished...I I heard I was in the 20s, but after spending an hour at the SCBA trailor waiting on the scores (they only printed one copy) I was told the guy with the copy had left.  I won't be able to find
> out till Tuesday at the earliest.  Not happy about that....as usual, the SCBA
> is more concerned with themselves than the cookers.  But since I'm not a member, I have to take what I can get.  I'm still waiting to see the organziation become at least a little oriented to cookers, both pro and public, instead of judging.
> 
> *Well give it some time all good things take time to come to pass . Hey they had a good seminar on BBQ sauce both making and bottling and are planning on having another. If more cookers become judges maybe we can make that happen , after all those of us that have competed has a beter understaning of what it takes to make and present competiton BBQ.*
> 
> Anyway, I had hoped for top 10 and am bitterly disappointed.  More shocked that BBQ 4 U wans't top 3, because I don't how anyone could
> have put up a better product.  However, as I've been saying since I won, you've got to be lucky.  Judging, no matter how trained and experienced
> the judges are, is still subjective.
> 
> *Amen thats the truth and it will always be so at any given event anyone can win or score lower , there is no set way to gaurantty to win. *
> 
> Garland and I had breakfast this morning and discussed several
> problems we felt were obvious with our turn in.  And we already know
> how to fix them.  I was just not careful enough this time.
> 
> *Hey stuff happens you learn from mistakes .*
> 
> That said, a big congrats to Swine Time, some friends of mine
> from Murrells Inlet who swept both categories...which is almost
> impossible to do (  ).  Great people, and I'm glad to say that
> the trophies from our local contest will remain here on the
> Grand Strand.



*Congrats to all who competed !!!*


----------



## Captain Morgan

Again, a big thank you to Frayed Knot from our board here.  He made
some fabulous chicken speedies Friday night, and worked his tail off
before having to leave Saturday.  Thanks again Scott, you're welcome
on my team any time.

  Also to Jack W, who brought us a fabulous squash pie, and as always
his and Mary's company.  I knew he felt my pain, and he made sure
I didn't go slit my wrists with cleavers.


----------



## Larry D.

Obviously they didn't award any style points, or you guys would have finished 1 and 2.  Congratulations on a good showing!


----------



## Jack W.

Congratulations to everyone who cooked at Smoke on the Beach.  Mary and I attended the event as judges this year.   We judged Anything butt pork and the Pork contest the next day.  Swine Time BBQ won both catagories at the event.  Everett and Penny are two of the best BBQ folks you would ever want to meet.  They cooked Blackened Steak, Scallop, and Shrimp over rice pilaf.  It was fantastic.  I think both of the BBQ 4 U teams had great entries.  

JT's BBQ came in 3rd.  I'm proud to say that I have worked closely with Tim Handy in the past.  He is a very good cook, and a proud family man.  I'm lucky to be able to call him one of my peers.

As Judges we had to keep our time at the cook tents to a pop in and out routine.  It was great to meet Puff and Frayed Knot.  It's always nice to put a face to a name.  Those speedies were fantastic dude!  

It's always a pleasure to get together with Larry and his family.  They are a truely nice bunch of folks.  It was also great to taste Larry's food.  I was fortunate enough to get my sample of Wolfe rub bold and a restock for my Wolfe rub.  The ribs were great and the brisket was a treat.  I'm working on a new process for my comp. brisket.  You helped me realize that you can foil a brisket and not ruin it.

Woody, it was a pleasure to meet your wife.  She's got to be a saint to put up with the likes of you.  I missed my opportunity to restock my Rev. Marvin's sauce.  I'll get with you soon.

Finney is one of a kind.  The red Crocks brought you to a new level son.
Nice to see Tricia again,  I hope we can all get together soon.

Cappy and The Big GQ were at the top of their game bringing fame to 
Captain Morgan and the Misfits.  Frayed Knot played TB.  It's a pleasure to be in the company of winners.  The peach cobbler was excellant.  The ice cream was a little loose by the time it hit the table.

All in all it was a Class A number 1 weekend.  We broke out the traveling Margarita bag and tried a new mix called The Mojito.  Very refreshing, very clean, no headache, good with the girls. 

Good Q and great job!

Jack


----------



## wittdog

Sounds like all of you guys did a great job of cooking and representing this forum….the results may not have been what you hoped for or what you guys deserved (blame it on that damn yankee Puff being there   ) but we know you’ll get them next year.


----------



## oompappy

Well, It sounds like a good time was had by All, and almost 
nobody got hurt.   
Nice Job!!!


----------



## Finney

Hi guys. [smilie=a_okbyenow.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan

brian j said:
			
		

> great job everyone.  MORE PICS!







the real reason we didn't do better





chicks on site, late at nite.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't say where I finished...I I heard I was in the 20s, but after spending an hour at the SCBA trailor waiting on the scores (they only printed one copy) I was told the guy with the copy had left.  I won't be able to find
> out till Tuesday at the earliest.  Not happy about that....as usual, the SCBA
> is more concerned with themselves than the cookers.  But since I'm not a member, I have to take what I can get.  I'm still waiting to see the organziation become at least a little oriented to cookers, both pro and public, instead of judging.
> 
> Anyway, I had hoped for top 10 and am bitterly disappointed.  More shocked that BBQ 4 U wans't top 3, because I don't how anyone could
> have put up a better product.  However, as I've been saying since I won, you've got to be lucky.  Judging, no matter how trained and experienced
> the judges are, is still subjective.




    It has come to my attention that I was wrong in my comments about the SCBA.  The comp organizers, not the SCBA, are responsible for
providing the scores.  I apologize to those members of the SCBA at 
their campsite who were witness to my frustration.  It was misplaced.
I'm also aware that some have called me a sore loser......I think the quote from me above clearly indicates that I was surprised that
BBQ 4 U.com didn't get top 3...I knew my product wasn't top 10 when I turned it in, and said that to a SCBA member.

  I was wrong to criticize the SCBA for not having the scores.  But I've never said the SCBA was responsible for my scores.  I think they have 
judged me fairly.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":118l4d09]Can't say where I finished...I I heard I was in the 20s, but after spending an hour at the SCBA trailor waiting on the scores (they only printed one copy) I was told the guy with the copy had left.  I won't be able to find
> out till Tuesday at the earliest.  Not happy about that....as usual, the SCBA
> is more concerned with themselves than the cookers.  But since I'm not a member, I have to take what I can get.  I'm still waiting to see the organziation become at least a little oriented to cookers, both pro and public, instead of judging.
> 
> Anyway, I had hoped for top 10 and am bitterly disappointed.  More shocked that BBQ 4 U wans't top 3, because I don't how anyone could
> have put up a better product.  However, as I've been saying since I won, you've got to be lucky.  Judging, no matter how trained and experienced
> the judges are, is still subjective.




    It has come to my attention that I was wrong in my comments about the SCBA.  The comp organizers, not the SCBA, are responsible for
providing the scores.  I apologize to those members of the SCBA at 
their campsite who were witness to my frustration.  It was misplaced.
I'm also aware that some have called me a sore loser......I think the quote from me above clearly indicates that I was surprised that
BBQ 4 U.com didn't get top 3...I knew my product wasn't top 10 when I turned it in, and said that to a SCBA member.

  I was wrong to criticize the SCBA for not having the scores.  But I've never said the SCBA was responsible for my scores.  I think they have 
judged me fairly.[/quote:118l4d09]

Cappy, I don't think your a sore loser at all. What I like about you is that you tell it like it is!


----------



## Finney

Well I don't know what you told them at their site, but I didn't see anything wrong with your comments here.  

I think the the SCBA should provide the score sheets as you leave the event.  They are the ones that process and tabulate the results.  I posted this last night on their site and I'm sure I will get slammed for it... but I don't care.  It's what I think.
The KCBS events I've been at, you leave with everyone's scores for all cats, and a breakdown of the judges scoring for your entries.


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> Well I don't know what you told them at their site, but I didn't see anything wrong with your comments here.
> 
> I think the the SCBA should provide the score sheets as you leave the event.  They are the ones that process and tabulate the results.  I posted this last night on their site and I'm sure I will get slammed for it... but I don't care.  It's what I think.
> The KCBS events I've been at, you leave with everyone's scores for all cats, and a breakdown of the judges scoring for your entries.




Well its something that can be discussed at the next meeting of the SCBA and if its not brought up it will be by me. The SCBA shouls be about everyone the judges , the cookers , contest organizers, and anyone who helps as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Puff1

After getting hit head on by Ernesto I can say it was well worth the trip to Myrtle. It was great meeting all of you. 13th out of 58 teams is a great score in my book!   
I just wish I could remember a little more about Friday [smilie=drink.gif] 
Her's a few pics, including Finney and his ruby slippers  





Iwas a little surprised when Larry asked me to take a pic of his butts


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Nice looking box !!!


----------



## BigGQ

Finney & Cappy, It appears to me the main complaint is the scores were not readily available following the awards announcements. I, as a member of the SCBA, think this is a great idea and will be more then happy to bring this suggestion to the proper people so the Omar Shriner’s can benefit from the feedback for improvement.  This is an event organizer decision, not the SCBA.

We are asked by contest organizers to judge their events. We are only there to judge the event. We DO NOT run the event. There is no charge to the event. The SCBA members themselves foot all the expenses. The members, not the SCBA, personally own those travel trailers. The organization is not the status or membership level of MIM or KCBS. But we are working on it. Please view the SCBA in this manner and consider joining and becoming part of the solutions. 

Now with that said, the SCBA is a young, learning and growing organization.  It is feedback like yours that helps us grow.


----------



## Finney

Damn, I'm good looking. [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## BigGQ

Finally starting to recover from a long weekend.  It is always fun to get together with Finney, Larry and Rev. Marvin. Laughs are always plentiful with that crowd. Especially with Finney's pink/red crocks!   

Puff, you are a brave man battling the storm for the contest. It was a pleasure meeting you dude. Hope to do it again sometime.

Cappy, Scott and I had a good time. The site was a little muddy and was quite surprised none of us end up on our ass at least once. What can you expect the day after a tropical storm!   

Hopefully, all of us will score/do better next time, in the spring.


----------



## Puff1

Almost forgot!
Cappy & the monkey man in action!
The pleasure was all mine GQ!


----------



## BigGQ

Damn, I'm a better looking man!   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Finney

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm a better looking man!   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


Your shoes leave a lot to be disired....  LOL  :ROFL


----------



## Finney

On the results issue...... I'm calling the Shriners today.


----------



## BigGQ

Finney said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm a better looking man!   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Your shoes leave a lot to be disired....  LOL  :ROFL
Click to expand...


[smilie=bowdown.gif]    [smilie=bowdown.gif]   

Hard to find monkey crocks!!


----------



## WalterSC

SMOKE ON THE BEACH (2) SEPTEMBER 2006

MYRTLE BEACH, SC



Rank Team Name Final Score 
1 Swine Time BBQ 49.530 
2 High Rollers 48.775 
3 JT's BBQ 48.150 
3 Flaming Pig 48.150 
4 Chuckwagon 47.935 
5 Cooktenders 47.825 
6 Taste of Wando #2 47.650 
7 M & M BBQ Kings 47.600 
8 Nuttin Butt Blues  BBQ 47.575 
9 Confederate Cookers 47.555 
10 Burbage's Bar-B-Que Crew 47.486 
11 Carolina Cookers 47.400 
12 Pop Pete's Whole Hog 47.160 
13 Gause Mobile Grilling Service 47.150 
14 www.BBQ-4-U.com 47.050 
15 Swamp Sauce Smokers 47.000 
16 Ray & Lyn's BBQ 46.960 
17 Southern Que-N-Stew 46.843 
18 R & K Cookers 46.770 
19 R & R Cookers 46.650 
20 Backyard BBQ 46.371 
21 Golden Rocket BBQ 46.286 
22 Fred Tisdale 46.250 
23 B & Crew BBQ 46.140 
24 Kilted Kilby BBQ Team 46.000 
25 T-Modelers II 45.900 
26 Black Jack BBQ 45.840 
27 Captain Morgan 45.750 
28 Inlet Boyz BBQ 45.650 
29 Palmetto Cookers 45.600 
30 The Butt Burners 45.590 
31 Carolina Traveler 45.580 
32 Omar 500's 45.350 
33 Old Charleston Smokers 45.250 
34 No Bonz About It BBQ 45.030 
35 Bacon in the Sun 44.900 
36 Hoof & Finz #3 44.900 
37 Road Kill Grilling Team 44.850 
38 Oakcrest Smokers 44.750 
39 Alveron Cookers 44.700 
40 Long Ridge Smokers 44.375 
41 Bubba's Backyard BBQ 44.000 
42 Omar Volunteers 43.350 
43 Big John's Backwood Que Sauce 43.150 
44 Hoof & Finz #1 43.140 
45 Taste of Wando #1 43.100 
46 Boogie's BBQ 43.071 
47 Broom Mill BBQ 42.850 
48 Cameron Cookers 42.330 
49 Omar Hillbilly Clan #82 Outhouse #2 42.086 
50 Home Boyz 41.829 
51 Southern States BBQ 41.475 
52 Choo Choo BBQ #1 40.900 
53 Hoof & Finz #2 40.700 
54 Choo Choo BBQ #2 40.050 
55 Murray BBQ 39.750 
56 Rocking Pig Disqualified


----------



## Unity

Ten points between first and worst, results calculated out to three decimal places -- man, that is what I call precision judging.   

--John  8) 
(Too bad precise doesn't mean the same thing as accurate. :roll: )


----------



## WalterSC

Unity said:
			
		

> Ten points between first and worst, results calculated out to three decimal places -- man, that is what I call precision judging.
> 
> Hey we aim to please !!!


----------



## Unity

I should add, I'm not anywhere near a competition-caliber bbq'er, just making an offhand observation. I used to be a soccer referee, and I know what it's like to have my judgment questioned by the aggrieved side. Like diving and gymnastics and skating, food judging is probably impossible to make as objective as, oh, skeet.

--John   8)


----------



## WalterSC

Unity said:
			
		

> I should add, I'm not anywhere near a competition-caliber bbq'er, just making an offhand observation. I used to be a soccer referee, and I know what it's like to have my judgment questioned by the aggrieved side. Like diving and gymnastics and skating, food judging is probably impossible to make as objective as, oh, skeet.
> 
> --John   8)




Yep ya cant please everybody you just do the best you can do.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm good looking. [smilie=banana.gif]



It was the shoes!


----------



## Captain Morgan

way to go to Walter!  How'd you get the scores so fast?


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> way to go to Walter!  How'd you get the scores so fast?




Lets just say I know who post them , am patient and am willing to wait , I mean dang they had 2 events on the same weekend , takes time to get all that paper work and scores dwon no matter what anyone may tell ya , it can be a pain in the ass to get em done. Now we work on the score sheet delima .


----------



## Captain Morgan

I and others appreciate your efforts!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I and others appreciate your efforts!




I will do all I can towards this I know whats its like on the other end and I will always remind anyone of that fact, I feel that makes me a better judge as well.


----------



## Rev.Jr.

So, let me tell you about my weekend. I head down to the beach to cook some hog with some guys I know. I get there, and apparently, there was a "fanny-pack-wearers" and "wife-beater-tshirt-wearers" convention being held at the same location. ALL of these folks got the memo that said, "make sure to ask the guys cooking the stupiedest questions you can come up with." They did. Then, out of nowhere, about 178 guys in funny hats start swarming like bees and begging for $5 donations. They seemed completely oblivious to the fact that some people in attendance were there to compete in a couple of cooking contests and were not particularly interested in the chance to win a "gentleman's pinky diamond ring." They would have had much more success with the wife beaters and fanny pack crowd.  Oh yeah, I did get to hang out with some friends of mine and cook some pretty decent hog. Met a guy that talked with a funny accent. Think he said he was from somewhere near the "mo-tah" city. All in all, I would have to descibe my weekend as " a rancid slice of Americana."
Seriously, had a blast! Great to meet Puff and FrayedNot (excellent job on the speedies). And I'm only half kidding about the Shriners. They do a great job raising tons of money for a great cause. See y'all in the Spring...if Finney promises not to wear those shoes again. Once again, it's always my pleasure to see all you guys. Thanks for letting me hang out with you.


----------



## Finney

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> So, let me tell you about my weekend. I head down to the beach to cook some hog with some guys I know. I get there, and apparently, there was a "f*n*y-pack-wearers" and "wife-beater-tshirt-wearers" convention being held at the same location. ALL of these folks got the memo that said, "make sure to ask the guys cooking the stupiedest questions you can come up with." They did. Then, out of nowhere, about 178 guys in funny hats start swarming like bees and begging for $5 donations. They seemed completely oblivious to the fact that some people in attendance were there to compete in a couple of cooking contests and were not particularly interested in the chance to win a "gentleman's pinky diamond ring." They would have had much more success with the wife beaters and f*n*y pack crowd.  Oh yeah, I did get to hang out with some friends of mine and cook some pretty decent hog. Met a guy that talked with a funny accent. Think he said he was from somewhere near the "mo-tah" city. All in all, I would have to descibe my weekend as " a rancid slice of Americana."
> Seriously, had a blast! Great to meet Puff and FrayedNot (excellent job on the speedies). And I'm only half kidding about the Shriners. They do a great job raising tons of money for a great cause. *See y'all in the Spring...if Finney promises not to wear those shoes again.* Once again, it's always my pleasure to see all you guys. Thanks for letting me hang out with you.


We'll miss you in the spring when we win. :roll:


----------



## Puff1

The language barrier is one thing I forgot to mention.
If you just add  "I reckon", "shoot", or "purt near" at the end of every sentence it was easier to understand.


----------



## SteerCrazy

nice pics and way to go! get em next year


----------



## DaleP

Looks like you guys had a blast, and the pics were great. Who got the drunkest?


Nice shoes


----------



## ScottyDaQ

DaleP said:
			
		

> *Who got the drunkest?*




Yeah, Like any of em remember?
 :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

DaleP said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys had a blast, and the pics were great. *Who got the drunkest?*



Puff!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> The language barrier is one thing I forgot to mention.
> If you just add  "I reckon", "shoot", or "purt near" at the end of every sentence it was easier to understand.


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast, and the pics were great. *Who got the drunkest?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff!!
Click to expand...

I can't for the life of me remember that pic   :scratch 

So what do I win? [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast, and the pics were great. *Who got the drunkest?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't for the life of me remember that pic   :scratch
> 
> So what do I win? [smilie=a_happyme.gif]
Click to expand...


I don't know. For the life of me, I don't know what was offered.


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":a5p92miq]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast, and the pics were great. *Who got the drunkest?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't for the life of me remember that pic   :scratch
> 
> So what do I win? [smilie=a_happyme.gif]
Click to expand...


I don't know. For the life of me, I don't know what was offered.[/quote:a5p92miq]
Now that is the best damn avatar I've seen here!!
Take a bow Nick!
And I don't care if I'm off topic :P
That is funny and I don't care who you are! [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Griff

So Puff, which one is you, the right or the left? (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


Griff


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> So Puff, which one is you, the right or the left? (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)
> 
> 
> Griff



 I was waiting for that one  


Friday was a long night


----------



## Griff

Good answer.

Griff


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> Good answer.
> 
> Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Puff, which one is you, the right or the left? (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)
> 
> 
> Griff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for that one
> 
> 
> Friday was a long night
Click to expand...


In his mind it still is Friday!


----------

